# Invasion of the MTS!!!!



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fed three algae wafers in my 29 and 2 more wafers in my 10 last night. Woke up this morning and they were SWARMING with baby Malaysian Trumpet Snails! No wonder my Assassins have been zooming around so much - they're finally getting some food again!

Back story - ever since I'd heard how awesome MTS were as a cleanup crew, I wanted some. Two or three months ago I saw an ad on my local classifieds for them, so I bought everything she was willing to give me - 50 MTS (big ones, too, 1" long sometimes!) for $20. THEN I found my LFS was giving them away for free if we brought in a way to trap them. Between my 10 and 29, I must've had about 80 MTS, but now there must be hundreds of juvies.

Soon, if anyone wants some, I'll be taking orders here in a bit....


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I may be interested. May need more for my sand substrate tanks.


----------

